# Sticky  Posting Guidelines - Forum Rules



## EleGirl

Welcome to Talk About Marriage (TAM)!!

*In order to post on TAM, new members must first post a thread in* *New Member Forum - Introduce Yourself!* *After you have posted in the new member forum, you user account will be give permissions to post in all of the TAM forums.*

*Click here to read the rules for posting on all our forums.* Note that a few of the forums have additional rules that are posted as a stickie thread at the top of the forum page.

If you see some abbreviations used here and you aren't sure what they mean, *check out our common message board acronyms thread*.


----------



## Alisha7

EleGirl said:


> Welcome to Talk About Marriage (TAM)!!
> 
> *In order to post on TAM, new members must first post a thread in* *New Member Forum - Introduce Yourself!* *After you have posted in the new member forum, you user account will be give permissions to post in all of the TAM forums.*
> 
> *Click here to read the rules for posting on all our forums.* Note that a few of the forums have additional rules that are posted as a sickie thread at the top of the forum page.
> 
> If you see some abbreviations used here and you aren't sure what they mean, *check out our common message board acronyms thread*.


Thank you. 
Qtn- how do i delete a reply i posted. The site doesnt let me even though am logged in. Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Married

Alisha7 said:


> Thank you.
> Qtn- how do i delete a reply i posted. The site doesnt let me even though am logged in. Thanks.


Go back to your post and hit the edit button ..... erase the message and then type "edit" ...."....." or whatever....


----------



## Adelais

EleGirl said:


> Note that a few of the forums have additional rules that are posted as a sickie thread at the top of the forum page.


Several forums end up having sickie threads. I try to avoid those. :wink2:


----------



## EleGirl

Adelais said:


> Several forums end up having sickie threads. I try to avoid those. :wink2:


Good catch! LOL


----------



## drencrom

Could I suggest that new users be encouraged to break up their posts with paragraphs? There are so many posts that go on without so much as a break and either most people, I feel, don't bother to read them because it's too hard on the eyes, or miss something because a line is skipped from the difficulty to read it.


----------



## Jolin Alin

gotcha!


----------

